# Vertical Tree Grow!



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello to all. I've been growing for about 10 yrs on and off gathering as much info and experience I could in the period of time and for the past few years I have gotten really serious with it. I wanted to share with you my latest grow (vertical grow). I hope this encourages more people to grow using vertical lighting vs horizontal. I will go more into detail about the benifits I saw using the vertical lighting but for now I will give you guys the specs on my grow room.

Im using a 10 x 5 growlab tent with two 1000w hps hortilux eyes with regular magnetic ballast and a 600w hps hortilux eye with a regular magnetic ballast as well. I have the 2 x 1000's in cool tubes and the 600 is just bare bulb. I have 1 x 6 inch ecoline supreme inline fan with a phresh filter 6 inch the 24 inch one let me add the phresh are awesome light a small easy to hang up anywhere. To cool the tent I am running a 9000 BTU LG portable ac temps are about 75 - 78 F with lights on and go down to the mid - high 60's with lights off. I have 6 plants in this setup 4 of them are in 7 g pots and the other 2 are in 15 g pots im using bcuzz hydro hp as my medium and all GH general hydroponics nutes. Flora nova grow and bloom, floralicious plus, florablend, liquid koolbloom and powdered koolbloom, great white for roots, calmax by growtek and earthjuice hybrix molasses. Im using RO water with 20 ppm bringing up ppm with calmax to 200, ph at 6.1 - 6.3 uhh I think this covers pretty much everything dont blame me for being a burn out anythig else I remember I will add as I go along. Oh and please feel free to ask any ?'s and leave any comments I am open to any advice that can help me out.

 MEGA


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pics of the girls 3 weeks into flowering day 21 to be exact. Hope you like


----------



## CHUCKTYLAH (Mar 23, 2011)

Prittay! very very prittay! What mix is that soil ya got there I see loads of vermiculite and perlite is that all it is? or is there some potting soil in there too and the V/P just floated when watering?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks CHUCK! Yeah the perlite floated to the top when watering good observation by the way. The stuff im using is:

B'Cuzz Hydromix HP is a "high porosity" professional growing medium formulated for the serious grower. The light weight and high porosity of B'Cuzz Hydromix HP provide conditions necessary to establish plant growth, especially when growing situations require high air-capacity and low water-retention media. These characteristics make B'Cuzz Hydromix HP ideal for use with water sensitive crops, propagation of plant cuttings and/or low-light conditions. 


Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss (70% by volume)
Perlite &#8211; Premium Horticultural Coarse Grade (30% by volume)
Starter Nutrition &#8211; Macronutrients & Micronutrients
pH Adjuster &#8211; Gypsum & Dolomitic Limestone
Wetting Agent


Great product for a great price! I get it for $30 the bail.


----------



## uninc4life2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great setup and awesome looking plants! Are they Jack Herer? Kinda look like it. Also, how long did you veg for and what size pots are you growing in?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks uninc thats what I left out the strains I was growing. No they are not Jack I am currently growing Chemdog, Bubbleberry, Giesel, and Ed Hardy a local cross I actually grew the Ed hardy and the Bubbleberry from seed so those took my like a lil over 2 months and the clones took me about 45 days to veg clone strains I currently have are the Chemdog and the Giesel. Pot size and specs are in first post. 7 g and 15 g. Im looking forward to at least a pound per plant. The pics I have up there they are like on day 18 I will be posting up some pics in a few from today at 21 days big difference. These thing sare going crazy and the giesel and the chem are soooo frosty its gonna be some criptocronokonolite, some def!!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pics taken today at day 21 of flowering. These bitches are starting to get fat and frosty. Pics suck sorry about the camera. Im looking into getting a better one soon so the pics can do them justice. Here you go................


----------



## 4every2day0 (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont have much experience growing, but i can really see how the vertical lighting would be more beneficial. With horizontal bulb and hood your only using like 50% of the direct light. Vertical you use all 360 degrees of direct lighting. I gotta assume direct light is much better for the plants. makes sense to me i guess.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 24, 2011)

4every2day0 said:


> I dont have much experience growing, but i can really see how the vertical lighting would be more beneficial. With horizontal bulb and hood your only using like 50% of the direct light. Vertical you use all 360 degrees of direct lighting. I gotta assume direct light is much better for the plants. makes sense to me i guess.


Exactly bro. You get to use your lights to the max, although the hood are supposed to be reflective and all you will always loose lummens. Also after 4 ft of light your bulb aint shit looses to much lummens. When you use vertical light your plants are using the lights to the max. Think of it like this, If you have 4 plants under an overhead horizontal the tops get more light and the plants in the middle and the outside are not getting the same amount of lighting. Overhead horizontal shines down like / \ with vertical all the plants get the same amount of lighting 360 degreez and they grow towards the light to the sides, In other words thats how they get real bushy. Remember because of the auxins in the plants it will always grow upwards so I use vertical lighting so it will focus on blowing her up sideways. I have seen plants with 6 feet + diameter, yielding up to 5 lbs + yes 5 lbs + it is possible and its true. It all has to do with lights and spacing between the lights as well so they will grow evenly.

I guess it all depends on how you grow. I suppose if you were growing a small SOG with short plants and light movers over head would be ok. But me myself I like to grow monsters I grow for yield and quality. Less plants with more yield. When your growing big plants the light doesnt reach the bottom thats why ppl always get the small popcorn nuggz and garbage in the bottoms. Vertically you dont really get any popcorns just donkey dicks.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn 223 views and ppl dont have much to say. I guess my grow has left you speachless lol. Just made some babies waiting for them to root. Girls 23 days in. Working on my 10 x 10 tent with 5 x 1k HPS should have some pics up soon. Till next time. Peace


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking room, cant wait to see this new room your working on? as for the view dont feel bad i have the same thing


----------



## xebeche (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, yep I'm speechless  Nice setup, I'm sub'd. Wondering how you veg your plants, do you use vertical lamps for veg as well? Anyways, great looking plants...I'll be keeping my eye on this one. Hope you get 5 lbs per, that would be sweet.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks NL5. Its cool I was just messing around but hey it brought in 2 new comments lol. As for my new room stay tuned for pics coming soon.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 25, 2011)

xebeche said:


> lol, yep I'm speechless  Nice setup, I'm sub'd. Wondering how you veg your plants, do you use vertical lamps for veg as well? Anyways, great looking plants...I'll be keeping my eye on this one. Hope you get 5 lbs per, that would be sweet.


LOL! Thanks for the comments. Yes I do use vertical lghting for veg as well but I start with one 1k HPS with plants around it kind of like kids sitting around a camp fire lol. I then introduce another 1 k and then the 600. Its very possible for lummen shock when introducing HID lighting especially for small plants so I like to take it easy on them stressing them the least possible throughout there life. 

As for the 5 lbs per plant that would be great! I have only seen this be achieved in hydroponic setups indoor MPB bucket set up to be exact. Like a doubled grow the master of the MPB along with heath, and krusty with the freedom buckets. I myself am trying this out with soil in big pots to try a simulate the closest thing to there style and see what is the most possible yield I can achieve. I will tell you one thing I will never grow with over head light again. Well maybe not never I am thinking about using some overhead horizontal along with vertical cool tubes to see how crazy that can be. Thats still to come.

Thanks for the support feel free to ask any questions and leave any comments that can help me out.

Peace RIU


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 25, 2011)

Digging the set up man, great observations from experience put into practise!!!


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 25, 2011)

It looks like the 600 is against the wall, and your lights arnt 360 degree surrounded by plants? Whats the benefit of hanging them vertically in this situation? Just wondering like, cos alot of the light seems to be wasted.

EDIT: Possibly more than hanging horizontially with a good light footprint reflector like.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 25, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> LOL! Thanks for the comments. Yes I do use vertical lghting for veg as well but I start with one 1k HPS with plants around it kind of like kids sitting around a camp fire lol. I then introduce another 1 k and then the 600. Its very possible for lummen shock when introducing HID lighting especially for small plants so I like to take it easy on them stressing them the least possible throughout there life.
> 
> As for the 5 lbs per plant that would be great! I have only seen this be achieved in hydroponic setups indoor MPB bucket set up to be exact. Like a doubled grow the master of the MPB along with heath, and krusty with the freedom buckets. I myself am trying this out with soil in big pots to try a simulate the closest thing to there style and see what is the most possible yield I can achieve. I will tell you one thing I will never grow with over head light again. Well maybe not never I am thinking about using some overhead horizontal along with vertical cool tubes to see how crazy that can be. Thats still to come.
> 
> ...


Whats and "MPB bucket"? and I would highly recommend adding horizontal lighting i wouldnt go over board just a 400 maybe 600 with a big reflector like the A wing.


and harr Ive seen warehouse setups that all they run is hanging in graden lighting and they pull 1# a plant. you arnt trying to surround your light with plants your trying to surround your plants with light. to me if you dont trust the setup watch and see thats the great thing about RIU so many people with so many different setups you get to see what can really produce the most.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Its not about the plants being 360 degreez around the light its the light shining 360 degreez vs the light in a horizontal hood only shining down 180 degreez more or less and the other half bouncing off the hood and then going through the glass which that alone loses lummens. I have 3 plantson 1 side around a 1000 and 4 on the other side around the other 1000 and the one in the middle is being hit by both 1000s on each side that 600 was raised and is just starting to come into play I will update some pics later so you see where she actually goes. It still stays back there but it comes down and gets my bottoms. How is the light being lost if Im growing in a tent where my walls are super reflective making it easy for light to bounce off the walls as they do from your overhead horizontal hoods. Pic below of how my setup looks right now with the loss of one plant that hermd so I put it outdoors. It was supposed to be 7 plants powered by 2 x 1000k HPS 4 around each light. When these plants get big enough believe me they will be 360 degreez around the bulb they practicaly are already. That 600 was just added for fun more light more bud. Let me know if you need me to get more technical. I can write a book on this stuff and post great links showing the benifit or vertical as well.

 P = Plants and X = Lights. The arrows show how they get hit by the light, besides just hitting the plants they reflect everywhere. And the drawing is not the best they are actually more spaced out in the drawing than they really are they are touching each other how wide they have gotten I barely have space for these 6 girls in a 10 x 5 you do the math.

Thanks for taking your time to look at my grow anyways.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 25, 2011)

MPB is a Med Patient Bucket Google it. Its just a bad ass DWC systems that grows monsters. This guy Doubled is going for 10 lb plants now in this system. Its just a bitch and you can get root wrot and all other kinds of shit. Since I have not masterd this I cant take the risk of just throwing down a system like this and loose it all. I will be doing a mini experiment run maybe with only one plant or a few just to see the outcome. Ill keep ya posted. Look how the plants get in the MPB with vertical lights. 


    The 1st pic are the MPB bucket system

    These are 4 lbrs! The bottoms are bigger than the wine bottle!!

 This one is grown in te Krusty Freedom Buckets similar setup. Notice how they grow with Vertical 1k in Cool tubes. 

Big dogs use vertical lighting.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 25, 2011)

That is some fooking insane bushes and set up man.......fooking insane!!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 25, 2011)

The thing is that there are soooo many ignorant ppl that dont believe in pound per plant or huge monsters yielding 5 lbs. I have seen it done bro. This is real. Trust me vertical kicks ass!!!

Thanks for showing love guys!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just came back from a lil trip over the weekend and I had an a/c problem. Horrible my highest temp read 115 degreez. Some of the leaves curled up burnt a lil not too much damage over all a little on a couple of buds, but I hate stressing my plants I am im like so on top of them giving them the best quality of life and this shit happens. Luckily they only suffered 5 hours at those temps only but its still horrible and im hating myself for it now. Im never gonna leave my girls alone again.


----------



## infinitescrog (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe check out moving to the Grow Journal thread instead of posting your journal in the Grow Room Design forum. Will get more replies when people that like journals get to see it (when you move it to the journal section) (get out)


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 28, 2011)

beautiful room.
i actually used to work in a room very much like that, but it was a ginormous nightmare with the most nightmarish boss *everrrrr* so if brings back a lot of memories. (it's alright for me to say that, there are enough subtle differences in your setup so i know you're not him lol )


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 28, 2011)

infinitescrog said:


> Maybe check out moving to the Grow Journal thread instead of posting your journal in the Grow Room Design forum. Will get more replies when people that like journals get to see it (when you move it to the journal section) (get out)


Thanks man. I have actualy been told this before. How would I go about doing this? Do I have to start a new thread or can I just transfer it? I see on the bottom of every pos it says Journal this post maybe there?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 28, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> beautiful room.
> i actually used to work in a room very much like that, but it was a ginormous nightmare with the most nightmarish boss *everrrrr* so if brings back a lot of memories. (it's alright for me to say that, there are enough subtle differences in your setup so i know you're not him lol )


Def not him. Sorry u even had to deal with an ass like him. Thanks for the comments feel free to drop by whenever u'd like I will also have a smoke report on every strain with nice pics along the way.

New pics coming soon.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 28, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Def not him. Sorry u even had to deal with an ass like him. Thanks for the comments feel free to drop by whenever u'd like I will also have a smoke report on every strain with nice pics along the way.
> 
> New pics coming soon.


I was about to ask for update pics.....


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is the damage it may not look like much to you guys but to me its horrible. I take my garden and grows very serious. I am hating myself for leaving them alone. Never again!

    

Leaves yellowing and burnt up from heat stress.
  Here you can see how the pistils got burnt up. Its killing me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Out of the six plants only like 4 or 5 tops were damaged. Everything in the pics is all that was damaged. Some of the pics are shitty my bad but overall you can see the damage. I feel like cutting those little burnt tips off I already took off some of the yellow leaves and cut the but fan leaf tips off.

What would you do???

By the way the plants that were burnt were only really the Giesel plants the others seem to sustain higher temps. Oh and thats my sickest strain till now as far as looks and smell. Super frosted to the stem.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 29, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Out of the six plants only like 4 or 5 tops were damaged. Everything in the pics is all that was damaged. Some of the pics are shitty my bad but overall you can see the damage. I feel like cutting those little burnt tips off I already took off some of the yellow leaves and cut the but fan leaf tips off.
> 
> What would you do???
> 
> By the way the plants that were burnt were only really the Giesel plants the others seem to sustain higher temps. Oh and thats my sickest strain till now as far as looks and smell. Super frosted to the stem.


No point crying over split milk now, I'd trim the burnt bits off for pure aesthetic and move on, out of sight out of mind. You've learnt...


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. I know it aint really nothing its just me bad tripping everytime I go in there and see that shit. Im gonna cut those lil pcs off its not much anyways. I just hate to stress my ladies. Still havent been able to get any pics of the second tent the 10 x 10 but I saw them today after about a week and thos bitches are almost over 6 ft tall and wide as hell. I will be posting some pics up soon. Im battling some thrips over there so Im trying to go over there the least possible so I dont infect this garden as well.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys. Ive been busy getting things ready for the next run and putting in work for my other project the 10 x 10 growlab tent. Here are a few pics the most recent at least. The girls are 35 days today. 
     First pic is of the girls. 2nd pic is the Ed Hardy close up.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Latest pics taken 4/9/2011. Today they are 40 days they were 38 in the pics for those who have trouble with math LOL! Anywho this is only the bubbleberry in these pics. Im gonna have new pics of the other strains soon. They are all blowing up with resin filled calyxes and filling up nicely. The giesel is turning purple towards the tips of the calyxes looking real nice. Smell is really starting to kick even the filter is having trouble with this stanky danky. I just started giving them the powdered koolbloom and the day after I did I noticed a big difference like if they blew up. Its amazing I love GH line. Kick ass!! Hope u like.

Peace,

MEGA


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Very very nice, what do you think the bubbleberry will yield when its done?


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking very nice dude, the whole thing is popping out all over the place like a chubby whore in spandex, love it!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> Very very nice, what do you think the bubbleberry will yield when its done?


Whats up Nothern? Hope all is well. Thanks for the comments. That bubbleberry is my smallest plant I would normaly grow some monsters but these are all new strains in my garden so I was concerned about letting them grow too much bcuz of space issues. With my luck they did not strech much besides for the chemdog but they are full little bush trees. Im looking at about 7-8 oz dry weight from that plant buds are dense and compact. New pics coming soon stop by to see my giesel Im hoping for at least 13-16 oz each off those bitches.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Secretweapon stop by again to see the latest pics of the garden at 40 days. Im gonna take pics tonight and try to have them up for you guys tomorrow. All looking beautiful Ed hardy are yellowing up on me due to a nitrogen defficiency which is normal this late in flowering she is a 55 day the others are 60 and 75 days.

Wudup Newworldicon!!? Thanks for stopping by brosef lol. I like the metaphor u used. lol yeah man new pics will be up soon stop by tomorrow to check in.

Peace


----------



## maps84 (Apr 11, 2011)

How much did it weight?.. I'm looking at 2-3oz per plant at least


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

masp84 said:


> How much did it weight?.. I'm looking at 2-3oz per plant at least


I have not harvested any of these plants yet. Im looking at about a half a pound (8oz's) off the small ones and about a pound (16oz's) from the fat bushy bitches. I will give harvest weight and smoke reports on all my strains so stay tuned.

Peace


----------



## maps84 (Apr 11, 2011)

16 oz from an indoor plant? is that even possible?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

I know I said I would post them tomorrow but I just couldnt wait. Wish I had a better camera. These pics just dont do them justice.

This is my Ed hardy bitch


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Random pics of the garden in general.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the Chemdog more of a sativa. Looks lime lemon larry to me and it smells like pure lemon zest. Sorry about the poor picture quality.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 11, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Whats up Nothern? Hope all is well. Thanks for the comments. That bubbleberry is my smallest plant I would normaly grow some monsters but these are all new strains in my garden so I was concerned about letting them grow too much bcuz of space issues. With my luck they did not strech much besides for the chemdog but they are full little bush trees. Im looking at about 7-8 oz dry weight from that plant buds are dense and compact. New pics coming soon stop by to see my giesel Im hoping for at least 13-16 oz each off those bitches.



That would kick ass, glad to see things are going well on your end all way round looks like , walked into flower room this AM to some damn deff. in two of my berrys and hoping CAL/MAG fixes it over night cuz they are 41 days old right now


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the bubbleberry 2 days after the last pics I updated. All of these plants are 40 days deep in the flower game. I can see a big difference from 2 days ago mega resin production calyxed exploding this is after the first powdered koolbloom dose.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my favorite. The Giesel! Looks amazing in person super frosted and smelling like a fuely fruit real nice. These are also my biggest yielders by the looks of it. This strain will definately be used on my next run. Enjoy

MEGA


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

masp84 said:


> 16 oz from an indoor plant? is that even possible?


Im telling u Ive yeilded a pound per plant all indoor and have seen 2 and 3 pounders in the flesh. If you look thru this thread you can see what 4 and 5 lb plants look like grown by the man himself Doubled a Canadian medical cannabis growers for those who dont know. Do your research it deffinately possible.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn NL5 sorry to hear that have you been able to figure out what it is? Im gonna stop by and check you out anyways. Hope it all works out for you. Thanks for stopping by brotha. Be easy.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2011)

subd in.....so as long as you got the right strain,this is a very good style of growing?
i can see i need one more 600.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the vert setup man I have been running 2 600 hps and a 400 mh in my setup. One thing I noticed wit vert not as much stretch with overheard lamps.


----------



## ItsJohny (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry didnt even read the thread all the way though.. Just thumbs up for willie pic!


----------



## rasvial (Apr 11, 2011)

Amazing room and grow! You've clearly got a winning setup and know how to use it.
Have you ever done mixed vertical/horizontal lighting setups?

I'm just curious because I currently have a 600w horiz. and I was planning on getting a 1000w horiz, until reading this thread. Now I'm curious about mixing a vertical and horizontal, maybe that'll be in the future in my room 

Good Stuff, +rep, I'm sure you're gonna be making a lot of weed with that


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 12, 2011)

genuity said:


> subd in.....so as long as you got the right strain,this is a very good style of growing?
> i can see i need one more 600.


Most def genuity. To me its always about the right strain and learning how to read your plants/specific strain. Ive been thru a bunch of strains and yes some do yield more some are more dank more dense etc. I look for the best all around. But honestly with the vert system you cant go wrong. Ive grown some of the same strains vertical and horizontally and have noticed a big difference by growing vert. Bigger buds, more trichs, shorter bushier plants easier to care for and work in the garden. I believe that you get to use your lights to the max with the vert lighting. Im definatelly going to stick with this method.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 12, 2011)

rasvial said:


> Amazing room and grow! You've clearly got a winning setup and know how to use it.
> Have you ever done mixed vertical/horizontal lighting setups?
> 
> I'm just curious because I currently have a 600w horiz. and I was planning on getting a 1000w horiz, until reading this thread. Now I'm curious about mixing a vertical and horizontal, maybe that'll be in the future in my room
> ...


Thanks for showing love bro. You know I have never done the vert hori combo but I have been curious to try. I actually am working on another project of monsters 6 ft + bush trees and I am currently vegging with 5 x 1000k HPS vertical but im thinking of adding 4 more 1000's overhead vertical. Im sure you cant go wrong with that more light equals more buds. Ohh this project I wanna add the the other 4 lights to is currently for 6 plants in a 10 x 10 tent and I barely have space to even walk around in there. Im going for at least 2 lbs per plant on that run. Stay tuned more pics to come.

Peace


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 12, 2011)

First off I want to thank everyone for stoping by and for your support. Ive noticed that this forum has been kind of dead since I first joined alot of views but not alot of comments on most people threads. Show some love guys! Me myself appreciate all those who take the time to share there gardens and methods/techniques. I have learned alot on these forums and I am thankful for everyones input and vital info they have shared. I wish the best to all and if there is anything I can help you with that is in my power be feel free to ask away or comment on ways that I can better my grows as well.. Happy Growing!

Peace,

MEGA


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Most def genuity. To me its always about the right strain and learning how to read your plants/specific strain. Ive been thru a bunch of strains and yes some do yield more some are more dank more dense etc. I look for the best all around. But honestly with the vert system you cant go wrong. Ive grown some of the same strains vertical and horizontally and have noticed a big difference by growing vert. Bigger buds, more trichs, shorter bushier plants easier to care for and work in the garden. I believe that you get to use your lights to the max with the vert lighting. Im definatelly going to stick with this method.


with two 600hps in a 5x5 tent,how would you go about setting up the lights/plants?
with this vert style grow,how do you do the bulb?keep it in one spot?,or keep it at canopy level?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 12, 2011)

genuity said:


> with two 600hps in a 5x5 tent,how would you go about setting up the lights/plants?
> with this vert style grow,how do you do the bulb?keep it in one spot?,or keep it at canopy level?


Good ? Allow me to draw up a diagram I will post it up soon here for ya. The 600s will work real nice. Not too much heat issues and you can put the plants even closer. I have a 600 in my tent bare bulb bcuz it releases little heat. If you like you can throw them in a cool tube but it will decrease your lummens. I put the lights low so the bottoms get intense lighting as well. The key is to make the plants stretch toward the bulbs and minimize the little popcorns. Keep the lights like at mid plant level but a lil more towards the top just so the whole plant is getting the full spectrum and lummens. I ran a 5 x 5 b4 with a 1000 cool tube and the setup kicked ass i pulled 3 lbs outta 4 plants. You have a growlab tent as well right? How many plants do you plan on putting under those 2 600's? What is your goal? What kind of yield per plant? If you do want some monsters your gonna need some space so you must limit yourself on the plant count.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Good ? Allow me to draw up a diagram I will post it up soon here for ya. The 600s will work real nice. Not too much heat issues and you can put the plants even closer. I have a 600 in my tent bare bulb bcuz it releases little heat. If you like you can throw them in a cool tube but it will decrease your lummens. I put the lights low so the bottoms get intense lighting as well. The key is to make the plants stretch toward the bulbs and minimize the little popcorns. Keep the lights like at mid plant level but a lil more towards the top just so the whole plant is getting the full spectrum and lummens. I ran a 5 x 5 b4 with a 1000 cool tube and the setup kicked ass i pulled 3 lbs outta 4 plants. You have a growlab tent as well right? How many plants do you plan on putting under those 2 600's? What is your goal? What kind of yield per plant? If you do want some monsters your gonna need some space so you must limit yourself on the plant count.


that is what im trying to do,cut down on the plant#,id like to shoot for 5+oz a plant,with 3-4 plants a bulb.
yes i got the growlab,it sit in a room that is 9x10x8ht,id like to jus grow in the room without the tent,im jus done with haveing so many plants.
i did one grapegod under a 600 to its self,in a 5gal pot,and got 5oz,and i know i could of done alot better,thats y i see this vert tree grow to be what i want to do.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 12, 2011)

How about 4 plants in each corner of the 4x4 with the 2x600's vertically in the centre. I thought of putting a display stand that turns really slowly under each plant so they rotate on their own axis exposing the entire plant to the lights as they rotate. What do you guys think of this??


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 12, 2011)

sub'd. I have so many questions, I want to replicate some of these yields! But I will wait and read the entire thread so I don't repeat the same question over and over. I typed out a big one about using 600w lamps, but someone is already asking. I have 2400w to play with in 600w bulbs, so I'm pretty excited to give this a shot.

Advise on the light burnt stuff, you still have 15-25 days left, and your buds are still growing... if the buds fatten up and grow over the light burnt stuff, all that dead plant matter will begin to rot under the bud. It happened to me with a light sensitive White Berry, and almost again this round with a very strange growing Strawberry Cough that gives me anxiety watching it grow. Luckily I only lost about 5 g's to the mold on the White Berry. Anyways I don't know if you posted this yet, but what is your gram per watt? Right now I am only at .7g/1w with horizontal growing, and it doesn't allow me to compete with all the illegal warehouse growers. It's a horrible nuisance here in California, because of the state laws it is so easy to start up, and because of the privacy you get in a warehouse, it allows you to expand at a never-ending rate. And a warehouse is supposed to pull 10's of thousand's of watts, so it isn't suspicious at all. All you have to do is keep your mouth shut and you've gotten away with it. It's an easy and profitable crime.

Also... don't get any ideas from that. Those guys are a bunch of fucking butthole lickers and have to many plants to care for, it all turns out like chronic in the end. As far as I've see. Fuck those guys.

I've never seen such a big Blueberry before! Blueberry is a smaller plant, and usually a little bit lighter on the yield, so 7-8oz is pretty reasonable. But the nugs on BlueBerry are usually pretty deceiving. I've never grown DJ Short's Blueberry so I could be wrong, but I was told it was when I bought it. I don't even grow that shit anymore. I got some Grape Krush from him though, that plant is a champ, and light sensitive too, a little bit of 600w over it goes a long way.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jozikins thanks for stopping by buddy. About the light burn not really such a big deal im just big on beautiful healthy plants and it just bothers me to go in my tent and see this or any other kind of def it kills me. As for the buds growing over the light burnt dead plant matter I do not have this problem something I recomend which is what I did was just cut that tip off and remove any dying burnt leaves as well. You will notice if you do decide to do this the bud stops growing upwards as if you topped it in that area it just grows outwards like it gets fat. Im going to take a few pics soon for you so you can see how they grow out after you snip em. Note this also depends how much light burn you have for example my situation was not as bad. Ive seen buddys gardens that have gone outta town and when they came back they found crispy burnt buds almost death. Obviously when its that bad of a burn condition unless you can afford taking it down and startin all over again you usually try to save it and make what you can out of it.

You are right about the blueberry they are shorter plants yield is nothing outta this world although it is some great tasting and smelling fruity smoke. I am not growing blueberry but Bubbleberry Kush you must of skimmed through quickly and not noticed its ok. No problem bro anything I can help you with just ask away. Thats what Im here for.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 12, 2011)

As for the gram per watt sorry I never answered that for ya. I was getting about the same thing with the over head lighting about roughly a .7 to 1 gram per watt on some plants. Now I am yielding about twice as much and plan on perfecting this setup and working my way up. Im probly at about 1.3 to 1.6 grams per watt but I will be confirming for you guys how much for this run once I have harvested and have my dry weight in.

PEACE


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, at the moment I am thinking of trying to do some tall trees like you, so I was thinking 2 600w's to a cool tube, and trying to get 7-10 trees into a space that is 5x9 with maybe an extra 4-6" tacked onto each side, and just about 7" tall. I will probably have to use cool tubes, but I will try to get away without them at first, my house is in a fairly frigid environment, but the water heater and house heater are in the basement and create some heat, and my garden is outrageously well insulated. I'm about to upgrade my A/C unit. I bought it before I had a lot of experience, I tried to get away with a little 5000BTU in wall A/C unit. It doesn't work worth a shit during the summer, and it is not capable of making cold air at all if it is snowing outside. I am moving into this house, but I set this room up a while ago. When I got the home owners into growing. Once I get in their I am immediately installing a 6" inline fan into the space where the A/C used to be, and adding a 10,000 BTU portable A/C unit.

I could have 6 1/2' x 9' but there is a stupid ledge on one wall of the grow room, and it takes up a lot of space. So I was also thinking of maybe a 2 tier stadium grow with plants around 3 1/2' - 4 1/2' tall. Sometimes I wish I could just hire you guys to stand in my garden and smoke weed until you get a good idea.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL would be nice I dont mind being paid in pot LOL! Jozikins thats a great idea I had that one up my sleeve as well. I have actually been thinking of a 3 tier stadium grow as well although Ive been contemplating because of the plant count so many plants when I can get about the same yield off 8 plants. The thing I like about the stadium grow is the small plants those lil fuckers come out like lil donkey dicks only like 3 huge colas but they are sick as fuck.

Here are some pics of a sick ass stadium grow that made me consider. The room is about a 12 x 5 i belive so similar to my space but they have like 200 plants and yield only about 7 to 10 lbs with 5 1000w HPS. Thats why I havent moved forward with it. Check it out.


  

As you can see these plants are under 2 feet tall and there is pretty much solid bud from top to bottom.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 12, 2011)

I like that idea but the plant count scares me. That can get _Big Brother_ on my ass. But I love the idea of short plants under 2 ft. This is how I typically grow, with the exception of my first and again on my most recent grow. Perfect dense nugs from top to bottom, nothing could be called "popcorn" nugs. This also has to do with choosing the correct genetics. Something we have in common. 

I am also considering 3 tier but I have to see how much space I will have to make another shelf above the concrete one, and that will dictate what I do. I'm already potting new clones for this idea, I got 4 Old School Kush clones from Cali Connections in 1/2 gal square pot, and I have 4 Grubby Cup's Champion from a dear friend of Grubby Cup. Grubby cup free lances for Urban Garden and Maximum Yield and has done a large centerfold article on cloning in Urban Garden. And then I have 4 more Rolling Thunder on the back burner, but I may swap them out for my f3 SFV OG by Cali Connections.

I've pretty much decided I'm doing this vertical grow. I found 100 bucks just laying around in the form of a Money Order, and it only inspired me further.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good luck Jo. I look forward to seeing this new project once you get it started. And killer genetics by the way Im a big fan of the SFV OG. I am happy people are actually considering vertical lighting this is something I have tried teaching old school growers and buddys that believe putting 20 lights on the cieling is the way to go. I have done better and yielded more with smaller setups and less lighting. But everyone has there way of growing and you cant teach an old dog new tricks. I will just keep trying to help us growers that want to learn and evolve in the cannabis grow game. This is the way to go!

Happy Growing


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you think of the idea of placing plants on turntables...I mean the kinds you use in displays not LP turntables, a oversized tray to catch any overspill and the plants would slowly rotate on their own axis exposing the entire plant to the light hanging vertically. A 600 in the middle of a 4x4 tent with 4 plants on turntables around the vertical bulb.

I love the beauty of the low plant count without sacrificing yield.

What do you reckon?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Newworld my bad buddy I noticed you asked earlier and Im sorry I didnt comment on this yet. I think its a great idea. I also looked into the turntable setup they seem bad ass like you say that light in the middle will already be emitting at 360 degreez so auto rotating would just be killer because the plant would evenly be getting the same amount of light from all angles. Sounds great to me.

My ? is why a 600 and not a 1k? You know your yield would be better with the 1k and its not too much more on the light bill or cost I get my 1000 magnetic ballast down here for $90 and my Hortilux eyes for $70. Dont get me wrong I am not against 600's and I would understand maybe if there were heat issues. I dont know just curious.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 13, 2011)

just so you know mega over on anther thread a guy took meter readings of both the Horitlux and a Digilux and that the digi is 12% brighter.
and turntable idea sounds great would love to see that in action.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> just so you know mega over on anther thread a guy took meter readings of both the Horitlux and a Digilux and that the digi is 12% brighter.
> and turntable idea sounds great would love to see that in action.


Thanks brotha good to know. You learn something everyday. I always have gone with the hortis and those fuckers are bright so I can just imagine 12% brighter. Im going to look into that and check out the difference in price and is it really worth it. Definately brighter is better im now arguing that just wanna compare price, lummens and availability. Good looking out NL5


----------



## grow space (Apr 13, 2011)

hey man-
what a wonderful grow u got going on! vertical is the way to go if you want the most bang, bang out of your buck !

i just got my 400w small time-ghetto closet setup, with 6 plants in an old school 50s closet !


anyways, will be here to watch your super grow...Keep it up man...


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey NL i seen the digilux you are talking about. According to my research they are for use on digital ballast only. I run magnetic ballast. And yes you are right the digilux puts out 155000 lummens vs the Horti 145000 lummens which is not to bad I find it to be the best bulb for use on magnetic ballast for the price. But thanks for the info. I was about to go crazy and order some already they are only about $15 - $20 more then the Hortilux eye super HPS.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

grow space said:


> hey man-
> what a wonderful grow u got going on! vertical is the way to go if you want the most bang, bang out of your buck !
> 
> i just got my 400w small time-ghetto closet setup, with 6 plants in an old school 50s closet !
> ...


Thanks for the support grow space. Yeah man vert is the way to go. Go big or go home style grow! Interesting Im gonna check out your grow. I would like to see how that 400 performs with those 6 plants. Hopefully you reach 1 g per watt. Good luck with that. Thanks for stopping by new pics coming soon.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Crazy avatar bro are those shrooms growing out of a bible?


----------



## grow space (Apr 13, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Crazy avatar bro are those shrooms growing out of a bible?


Hahaha, yes they are !

i dont know if i will make a journal at all..Little paranoid..better safe than sorry, but if u do no mind, when i finish the grow i smuggle some pics here maybe `?maybe....


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 13, 2011)

I too am a huge fan of the f3 SFV OG, and apparently because of a out-sourced breeders mistake, the f3 was lost to cross pollination by a auto-flower. So for the next 3 months or so it's a pretty rare plant. I plan on exploiting this. lol.

Digilux is the shit. I started using them in my experimental 400w cab, and what a vast improvement over Hortilux and Sun Master! Wow! I am thinking a lot about using 2 1000w's instead of 4 600w's. I believe with the efficiency of 600w's, getting more yield is all about bulb placement. If it produces less heat and more light per watt, it should give better yields as long as it is close enough to the plant. Doing this with 4 600w bulbs sounds like a pain in my ass, if not impossible to do right, so I'm thinking 1000w would save me some stress and brain-bubbling. But how the fuck do you look into a room with a 1000w bulb hanging in the middle of it, it's like staring into the sun! Do you have some bitching sweet sun glasses, or just a hole burnt into the back of your retina? Do you turn off the HPS when entering the room and turn on CFL? That would be a major pain, especially with magnetic ballasts that can't do a warm-start. 

But I agree with you on old school growers, they piss me right the fuck off! No matter how much evidence I have, no matter how much I scream, no matter how much danker my nugs are than theirs, they will never ever believe any of it, and are convinced that their grow methods are the best. Soil, water, and time release fertilizers, that's it. It's fucking bullshit!

I keep looking into the idea of the rotating trays, I know I have seen them incorporated into a vertical garden unit they were showcasing and selling at the indoor gardening expo, but I don't remember who was making them, and how they figured them out. If you can find them I 'm sure they might have some advise on it, it didn't look like something they bought and through into their unit, it looks like they worked in conjunction with each other. But it can't be much more than a garden tray, a few bike gears and chain, with some ball bearings. You would probably have the coolest garden on rollitup if you did that. Reminds me of the Wind Mill level in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 13, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Newworld my bad buddy I noticed you asked earlier and Im sorry I didnt comment on this yet. I think its a great idea. I also looked into the turntable setup they seem bad ass like you say that light in the middle will already be emitting at 360 degreez so auto rotating would just be killer because the plant would evenly be getting the same amount of light from all angles. Sounds great to me.
> 
> My ? is why a 600 and not a 1k? You know your yield would be better with the 1k and its not too much more on the light bill or cost I get my 1000 magnetic ballast down here for $90 and my Hortilux eyes for $70. Dont get me wrong I am not against 600's and I would understand maybe if there were heat issues. I dont know just curious.


Hey no problem, I use the 600's because I run 2x (4x4) tents as flower rooms on a flip flop system 4 weeks apart. One 600 per tent horizontally. The electricity consumption is below the radar in this way. I'm in the UK. 

Currently use dutch poots horizontally but have thought about the turntables since checking your results. Good to see you guys like the idea, I may just employ that soon.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

incognegro999 said:


> Sweet grow mega sub'd +rep


Thanks bro! Stay tuned for more pics coming soon. Love ur avatar man! Happy growing.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jo the lights are crazy bright I have pretty much adapted to them and just look away. My tent has windows and the room is dark so when I open up the velcro windows im blinded. Just look away thats pretty much what I do. I dont expect anyone to just stare at it LOL.


----------



## maps84 (Apr 13, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Hey NL i seen the digilux you are talking about. According to my research they are for use on digital ballast only. I run magnetic ballast. And yes you are right the digilux puts out 155000 lummens vs the Horti 145000 lummens which is not to bad I find it to be the best bulb for use on magnetic ballast for the price. But thanks for the info. I was about to go crazy and order some already they are only about $15 - $20 more then the Hortilux eye super HPS.


Hi mega, Are you using Hortilux Enhanced spectrum? I just harvested from using one it and it was rather dissapointing in terms of yield. I think I should Stick with 2700K bulbs. Do you reckon this is best? I was also thinking I could use the enhanced for early flowering and then switch and see what happens. Thanks man for the good info


----------



## maps84 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I too am a huge fan of the f3 SFV OG, and apparently because of a out-sourced breeders mistake, the f3 was lost to cross pollination by a auto-flower. So for the next 3 months or so it's a pretty rare plant. I plan on exploiting this. lol.
> 
> Digilux is the shit. I started using them in my experimental 400w cab, and what a vast improvement over Hortilux and Sun Master! Wow! I am thinking a lot about using 2 1000w's instead of 4 600w's. I believe with the efficiency of 600w's, getting more yield is all about bulb placement. If it produces less heat and more light per watt, it should give better yields as long as it is close enough to the plant. Doing this with 4 600w bulbs sounds like a pain in my ass, if not impossible to do right, so I'm thinking 1000w would save me some stress and brain-bubbling. But how the fuck do you look into a room with a 1000w bulb hanging in the middle of it, it's like staring into the sun! Do you have some bitching sweet sun glasses, or just a hole burnt into the back of your retina? Do you turn off the HPS when entering the room and turn on CFL? That would be a major pain, especially with magnetic ballasts that can't do a warm-start.
> 
> ...



Some people say 600W are more efficient than 1k heatwise, but IMO the heat footprint will alaways be 1ft from the bulb, that's it! whether naked, cool tubed etc.. 12" is the closer a normal grower can get a plant under a HPS whitout bleaching the leaves, burning them or affecting equal light distribution over the canopy. I certainly don't know your space limitations but speaking in terms of capacity 2 x 1000W will pull around 16 amps on magnetic ballasts vs 26-28 amps required to run 4 x 600W simultaneously. I would say, if you're already running 4 x 600W, you could take the jump to 4kW and the electric bill diference wont be really significative. That if your gold is to get the most out of certain space. Note you need to use a 20amp single breakers for each pair. It would be better than scaling down to just 2 yield wise


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2011)

I have found that with 600w, while being air cooled with a lens, I can get it as close as 4"-5" from my tops without burning. I always go over powered on my air cooling though so that is part of it. I figure I could make the jump to 1k, but I know lumen wise, the 600w are more efficient, so the hippy in me wants to stick with those. But if I did 3 1k bulbs would seem to be a pretty good compromise, eh? I think that wouldn't hike up the bill to much and that would really get me juicing. Oh, and I harvested my Strawberry Cough and Grape Krush today


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 14, 2011)

masp84 said:


> Hi mega, Are you using Hortilux Enhanced spectrum? I just harvested from using one it and it was rather dissapointing in terms of yield. I think I should Stick with 2700K bulbs. Do you reckon this is best? I was also thinking I could use the enhanced for early flowering and then switch and see what happens. Thanks man for the good info


Yeah I use the Hortilux Eye Enhanced Spectrum Super HPS. I have never had a problem with yield. Thats wierd your yield should of been better with HID vs CFL. I am not a big CFL fan allthough I do use for clones, mother, and vegging as well for about the first to weeks or so maybe. When you started using the HPS was there anything else that you changed with your setup or maybe nutes, strains?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I have found that with 600w, while being air cooled with a lens, I can get it as close as 4"-5" from my tops without burning. I always go over powered on my air cooling though so that is part of it. I figure I could make the jump to 1k, but I know lumen wise, the 600w are more efficient, so the hippy in me wants to stick with those. But if I did 3 1k bulbs would seem to be a pretty good compromise, eh? I think that wouldn't hike up the bill to much and that would really get me juicing. Oh, and I harvested my Strawberry Cough and Grape Krush today


Sorry Jo how many 600's are u running again? 3 1000's would kick ass! You know I can get my 1000's that close to my plants with out burning them and with a 600 as well bare bulb. When you grow vertical the heat goes up. The hot air will always rise. I can touch my 600 at the tip off the bulb and not get burned. There are many benefits of using vertical lighting.

Yo lets see some pics I love strawberry cough one of my favorite smokes, never smoked the grape krush but sounds delicious! Its cool to post some pics if youd like. You should do a smoke report on that grape krush.

Peace


----------



## FreeHeeling (Apr 14, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading your thread. I just dont have the vertical clearance or space in general to do a vertical grow, but is very efficient. Where did you get the Giesel strain by the way? I have seen OGiesel, but not Giesel. I wanna see the yields from this grow, so I will stick around.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 15, 2011)

FreeHeeling said:


> I really enjoyed reading your thread. I just dont have the vertical clearance or space in general to do a vertical grow, but is very efficient. Where did you get the Giesel strain by the way? I have seen OGiesel, but not Giesel. I wanna see the yields from this grow, so I will stick around.


I am glad you enjoyed the thread. Stay tuned for harvest time Im gonna give you guys exact weight per plant per strain and throw in a lil smoke report as a bonus LOL. Yeah man look into the Giesel its actually a favorite strain to many growers. Rolling face just did an article on it in SKUNK Mag. It was sold to me as a G 13 cross with sour but many state the true genetics are Chemdog and Sour Diesel dont understand why they chose the name Giesel sounds more like a g 13 x sour but hey it is what it is. Heres a little info i stumbled across searching for strain reviews.

ChemDog - Origins of the Strain 
Chem dog IS a strain grown in Montana, sold in Colorado for years, purchased by a person in Massachusetts, during the time when the chem dog was in Mass, the chem dog in Montana and CO stopped flowing due to leo and was left alone with the "Chem dog" (person) in Mass, There were 12 original beans, two originals males. The first female became Chem dog '91, there were chem A and chem B phenos and then in 2000 chem sister and Chem D were grown out and loved by many, The leftover seeds were brought back to CO to be grown out and now account for four more phenotypes. There are also many other hybrids including Geisel, Snodog, bubble chem among others.

The SOUR DIESEL is actually a sensi seeds 1986 Super Skunk grown out in VA for a while, brought to Mass. and a hermi flowered this skunk and these accidental seeds were grown out in Albany and NYC and renamed the Sour Diesel. (ps- Diesel is 91 Chem dog just renamed) Og Kush is Chem dog renamed when it made its way to the west coast.​
   Pics of the article.


----------



## FreeHeeling (Apr 15, 2011)

Where did you get your Giesel? Is it clone-only or is there a seed vendor that carries them? I wanted to grow Chemdog, but was having a hard time finding a company that carried the closest to the original. My next grow will be legendary strains such as Jack Herer, original AK-47. There will be no knockoffs or a different company's version. Let me know where you got Giesel.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pics from last night day 45 of flowering.

 Pics of the tent. You can see that Giesel in the middle full of buds everywhere.

 Giesel Day 45. You can see the top calyxes have a purple hue leaves starting to purple up too. Full of trichs, stinky sour stench with a hint of fuit this strains is rediculous. Shes a keeper!

 Here is a pic of the Chemdog. She is also starting to turn purple as well. Also day 45.

 This is one of my Ed Hardy's she is really filling up nicely and is full of buds too. Really dense musty smelling nuggz.


 This is Ed Hardy # 2 the buds are not as fat but they are more trichd up by far these nuggz are very dense as well. I look forward to this smoke.


 And last but not least is the bubbleberry. Wow she is developing fast. This plant suprised me from one day to another. She is blowing up with resin and is starting to smell strong its a distinctive smell still cant figure out but she sure is some fiyaaahhhhh!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 15, 2011)

FreeHeeling said:


> Where did you get your Giesel? Is it clone-only or is there a seed vendor that carries them? I wanted to grow Chemdog, but was having a hard time finding a company that carried the closest to the original. My next grow will be legendary strains such as Jack Herer, original AK-47. There will be no knockoffs or a different company's version. Let me know where you got Giesel.


I got my giesel from a fellow grower. She is clone only. I have looked for seeds all over but have not found any. The ones I have found are the OGiesel which u mentioned earlier but its nowhere near the same. I also got the Purple Hardball Kush from this guy but she hermed on me she is growing outdoors right now and she is coming along amazing. What a smell pure kush musty as hell loud ass smell. She hasnt really produced to many seeds which is a good thing because chances are they will be genetically proned to herm as well. But I sure am gonna smoke the hell out of her and make some killer hash.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2011)

i really like theway this one is growing......


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you swivel them at regular intervals at all?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comment G and thanks for blowing that one up for me. That Ed Hardy is really blowing up shes like 4 ft tall but really wide and as you can see she has the mad bud sights.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 15, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Do you swivel them at regular intervals at all?


I wouldnt say at regular intervals but yes I do turn them so they can grow out evenly and get an even amount of light on all sides. Pretty much as Im growing them if I see one side take off and start to get bigger i turn them to allow the other sides to catch up I like to make them as symmetrical possible. When flowering I turn them as well so all buds get direct contact with the light. I gotta add the tent is a great thing walls are really reflective and helps out alot.


----------



## maps84 (Apr 15, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Yeah I use the Hortilux Eye Enhanced Spectrum Super HPS. I have never had a problem with yield. Thats wierd your yield should of been better with HID vs CFL. I am not a big CFL fan allthough I do use for clones, mother, and vegging as well for about the first to weeks or so maybe. When you started using the HPS was there anything else that you changed with your setup or maybe nutes, strains?


YES! I started using a sunmaster but it burned at 3rd week, I had to use an old HPS of inferior wattage for 9 days until my enhanced espectrum arrived.. Lol how unfair of me to blame it on the Hortilux ! Nevertheless I then flowered fewer plants using a 600W of 2700K from growbright, Yield improved but buds wasn't as tight, they were more on the fluffy side... so maybe yield improved due to more stable conditions rather than bulb light. Right?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 15, 2011)

masp84 said:


> YES! I started using a sunmaster but it burned at 3rd week, I had to use an old HPS of inferior wattage for 9 days until my enhanced espectrum arrived.. Lol how unfair of me to blame it on the Hortilux ! Nevertheless I then flowered fewer plants using a 600W of 2700K from growbright, Yield improved but buds wasn't as tight, they were more on the fluffy side... so maybe yield improved due to more stable conditions rather than bulb light. Right?


I knew there was something else to it. There are many things that can increase yields such as growing medium, nutrients, growing conditions, climate, etc. Sounds to me like those plants were on a roller coaster ride ok light the worse light and then bam brand new spectrum although plants in nature do manage under the sunlight and remember the sun is not always shinning as bright on the same spot due to shade, sun up, sun down, clouds, etc you get the point. It may have been because of unstable conditions that could of definately played a major part.

About the CFL that is something I have noticed before but didnt want to bring it up because most CFL growers swear by them and would beg to differ. The buds i have seen harvested grown under CFL have not been as dense as HID lighting and the yields were def less. Give that Horti Enhanced Spectrum a chance I promise you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## maps84 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have 4 of them. I have to give them a chance xD .. btw CFL hater my self! if you're putting your ass in the line at least do it right!


----------



## FreeHeeling (Apr 15, 2011)

I have an old Hortilux and I still love it. I want the enhanced spectrum, but I don't have enough scratch to fuck with it right now. I prefer CFLs for vegging though. I have a 125W Feliz 6500K and four plants under it and they are doing great. I wish I had a bigger wattage bulb, but the shop was out of stock. I think they go up to 250W in the 6500K and doesn't produce heat like Hallide. As for flowering, nothing but the Hortilux.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 16, 2011)

4every2day0 said:


> I dont have much experience growing, but i can really see how the vertical lighting would be more beneficial. With horizontal bulb and hood your only using like 50% of the direct light. Vertical you use all 360 degrees of direct lighting. I gotta assume direct light is much better for the plants. makes sense to me i guess.



By the instruction , you can grow the tree Vertically bro...
[video=youtube;EZfq9NOi97Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EZfq9NOi97Y[/video]

[video=youtube;zLl4fBFcBgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLl4fBFcBgs&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok so a few days ago I found a seed on my Ed Hardy # 2. I pulled it off, and inspected her to see if there was any other signs of herming. Today when I walk in this morning still keeping an eye on her. I decided to thoroughly inspect my other plants as well just in case. I found 2 seeds on my beautiful giesel the one that comes out in the middle of tent in the pics Ive posted. She was right next to that Ed Hardy #2. So now I start to freak out and pull that EH#2 bitch out and start looking at her branch by branch only to find male flowers (Pollen Sacs) that had opened up and probly pollenated the others, well for sure pollenated that explains the seeds on my giesel. When I plucked them pollens sacs off you can see the pollen just fall right off of it. 

What do i do??? What would you do? She looks sooo beautiful and she can still take about 2 more weeks give or take. Do you think she will fuck everything else up? Im not worried about a couple seeds but fuck man I def do not want no fucking seeded hermed buds.

Another thing Im not too big on breeding but what do you think about the seeds on the Giesel? That would most def be a sick ass strain!! Will she be genectically proned to herm or maybe not because it is as if a male pollenated a female??

Your advice and comments would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,

MEGA


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 16, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Ok so a few days ago I found a seed on my Ed Hardy # 2. I pulled it off, and inspected her to see if there was any other signs of herming. Today when I walk in this morning still keeping an eye on her. I decided to thoroughly inspect my other plants as well just in case. I found 2 seeds on my beautiful giesel the one that comes out in the middle of tent in the pics Ive posted. She was right next to that Ed Hardy #2. So now I start to freak out and pull that EH#2 bitch out and start looking at her branch by branch only to find male flowers (Pollen Sacs) that had opened up and probly pollenated the others, well for sure pollenated that explains the seeds on my giesel. When I plucked them pollens sacs off you can see the pollen just fall right off of it.
> 
> What do i do??? What would you do? She looks sooo beautiful and she can still take about 2 more weeks give or take. Do you think she will fuck everything else up? Im not worried about a couple seeds but fuck man I def do not want no fucking seeded hermed buds.
> 
> ...


What is the status of the Ed Hardy? Is it a established female that has hermied or is it a male mistaken for a female?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 16, 2011)

No way a male. All my plants are females for sure no mistakes never shown any sign of male flowers till now the other one is fine no seeds. Males do not produce buds. I have pulled her out and flushed her with 15 gallons RO water. I am definately not gonna put her back in there. Should I harvest her already or give her a few morer days for the flush to kick in? Its a shame to have to do this. Right now she is by a window not getting any light but what comes in the house. Should i just let her ride a few more days or chop her??

She is a cross between a bunch of shit and I know sometimes these crosses tend to herm.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 16, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> No way a male. All my plants are females for sure no mistakes never shown any sign of male flowers till now the other one is fine no seeds. Males do not produce buds. I have pulled her out and flushed her with 15 gallons RO water. I am definately not gonna put her back in there. Should I harvest her already or give her a few morer days for the flush to kick in? Its a shame to have to do this. Right now she is by a window not getting any light but what comes in the house. Should i just let her ride a few more days or chop her??
> 
> She is a cross between a bunch of shit and I know sometimes these crosses tend to herm.


I had a female once produce pollen, assumed she was just hermied as I had put her through all kinds, she pollinated a few clones of master kush I had chucked in...long story short I picked what I thought was all the sacks from her and she flowered out really well, no seeds that I could see. The clones however were less developed and full. I never used any of the seeds although I do have some left.

It would be better to quarantine her, if you cant put her under another light then chopping her would be better.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Newworld + rep brotha. I am gonna give those seeds a shot anyways that cross is gonna be some amazing buds I just hope they dont tun out to be hermis. I am gonna do some research to see what I find on breeding and hermis pollenating other plants. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## maps84 (Apr 17, 2011)

!! Everyone deserves to grow colas like that at least ounce!! 16oz off a plant!! I mean how hard is that. You need right genetics, right nute rations, close to perfect enviroment and water temps. I mean that's a hell of a challenge. The ones you wanna subscribe into!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok so I after breaking my head trying to figure out what to do with that herm Ed Hardy I said fuck it and choped the bitch down. It broke my heart because that was some fire and it would have yielded a nice amount. Here are some pics of what she looked like today before harvest.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 17, 2011)

These are from the bottom half. A bit early but she is still super frosty and has a nice smell to her.

 This is the top half of her. Chunky colas! I could only imagine if it would of reached its peak. Anyways hope u like.

MEGA


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 17, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Sorry Jo how many 600's are u running again? 3 1000's would kick ass! You know I can get my 1000's that close to my plants with out burning them and with a 600 as well bare bulb. When you grow vertical the heat goes up. The hot air will always rise. I can touch my 600 at the tip off the bulb and not get burned. There are many benefits of using vertical lighting.
> 
> Yo lets see some pics I love strawberry cough one of my favorite smokes, never smoked the grape krush but sounds delicious! Its cool to post some pics if youd like. You should do a smoke report on that grape krush.
> 
> Peace


Thank you.
Right now I am running just 1, but in full swing I can run up to 5, I haven't much need to do that, so I was doing side lighting with reflectors, for some reason a vertical bulb never occurred to me. Haha, duh. Normally I just run 2 600's for the most part. But I am moving, and would really like to flex all the muscle I have. I have never actually ran more than 4 of my bulbs at once. I have pictures coming up right now, they really did exceed my expectations, the Grape Krush is now 4 days drying, they were day 1 when I took the pictures. But the Grape Krush already looks like top shelf shit. 

Right now with the move I have to combine gardens, and me and the other gardener has agreed to come to a compromise. They can use their 2 extra-awesome XXXL Magnum Hoods, and I can still dangle my 2 600s in the middle of the garden. 3 1k's are for next time if I blow them away. Which I will because I am a awesome gardener no matter what 

I have no idea how to control and organize pictures, and my boss is blowing up my phone because I have paper work due before midnight, so I will fix it later. The beautiful Christmas tree is the Grape Krush, and it has the awesome close up of the nug. The 8 stock monster is actually 10 stocks, 2 are just hidden, is the Strawberry Cough. That was the result of a over-sized topping that left a gaping hole in the plant, worse than anything I've seen, so we clipped it and flowered it out with the office clip on it the entire time. That thing got some bad light stress and it went all crazy, it really detours me from trying it again, but I know the nugs can be soooo much better, I've tried the seeded mother, it was spectacular. I still have high hopes for it once it hits jars.

Anyways, pictures from Death Row:


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Way to go Joe + REP. Those are some nice colas brotha. Only colas no popcorns from my view. Thats what im talking bout right there. U got skills bro once that vertical bulb comes in to play ur gonna murder that shit. Imagine your plants but with double those stocks with NO topping NO LST. The vertical light is gonna blow them up make them real bushy more bud sites more yield. Keep up the good work.

Thanks for sharing your grow and any input you've put into this thread.

MEGA


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you very much. It means a lot coming from an experienced grower. Popcorn nugs are not welcome here, and I put an effort into managing them. I keep my lamps ridiculously close to my plants, and make sure everything is lolipopped. But I like the idea of vertical lighting because all that popcorn is going to come back to me as big fat nugs. But I was really pleased with that Grape Krush. I have a OCD thing about seeing stem, the only stem I should see is at the base of the branch, cola's shouldn't ever be naked! Good genetics, good gardening techniques, and a lot of love  That's why we all kick so much ass here.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 19, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Ok so a few days ago I found a seed on my Ed Hardy # 2. I pulled it off, and inspected her to see if there was any other signs of herming. Today when I walk in this morning still keeping an eye on her. I decided to thoroughly inspect my other plants as well just in case. I found 2 seeds on my beautiful giesel the one that comes out in the middle of tent in the pics Ive posted. She was right next to that Ed Hardy #2. So now I start to freak out and pull that EH#2 bitch out and start looking at her branch by branch only to find male flowers (Pollen Sacs) that had opened up and probly pollenated the others, well for sure pollenated that explains the seeds on my giesel. When I plucked them pollens sacs off you can see the pollen just fall right off of it.
> 
> What do i do??? What would you do? She looks sooo beautiful and she can still take about 2 more weeks give or take. Do you think she will fuck everything else up? Im not worried about a couple seeds but fuck man I def do not want no fucking seeded hermed buds.
> 
> ...


The Grape Krush actually grew some bananas on me, and seeded my Strawberry Cough and herself. Sorry it took me so long to actually read this, but I have some advice. If it's just a few bananas don't worry to much, immediately pick the immature ones as soon as you see them, for the more mature ones, spray them down with water, this will keep the pollen from spreading. Then go ahead and pluck them with tweezers from the base. Spray with water if you see any pollen come out. So far I've only found 1 seed on the Grape Krush, and over 5 seeds on the Strawberry Cough. Which actually makes sense, because I very carefully removed the banana from the Krush, but while pulling it out of the garden I loosened my grip right as my tweezers were over the Cough and I'm sure some pollen fell onto it. So for this reason I would also advise having a sandwich bag handy to immediately discard the pollen sacks into, so that doesn't happen to you as well.

Even though they are more likely to be hermies than normal, I am excited about the cross, and will throw them outside for shits and giggles. It does not guarantee that they will be hermies, but I believe a non hermie will more likely grow balls under stress. Or some shit. I can't find my Grow Bible. Do you own one? Is it the most recent addition by Jorge Cervantes or Greg Green? They are excellent and cover a lot of problems in breeding, including hermies. The most recent by Greg Green is a full color collaboration between himself and Jorge Cervantes (George Vann Patten)


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I had to do the same thing before with a previous crop and I only found like 5 seeds in like 4 lbs I was able to controll it but I guess I let my guard down this time and I got to it too late.

The Ed Hardy I harvested early is looking beautiful its better than I thought. I looked at the trichs today with my 60x handheld led microscope and I was suprised to see about 80% milky and 20% amber very few still looked clear. Its smelling really nice as it drys up and it is super frosty. I am looking forward to vaping some very soon.


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2011)

i been over at icmag,reading up on this vert growing,you got me upgradeing my room...

thanks.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> i been over at icmag,reading up on this vert growing,you got me upgradeing my room...
> 
> thanks.


Good shit brother. You will be happy with the outcome. Im planning out my next room right now as we speak. Im leaning towards 20 gallon brutes hempy style with a 4 to 1 ratio or perlite and canna coco. Im gonna stick with the same nutes although I am thinking about giving the GTD Hammerhead MOAB combo a chance instead of the Koolbloom liquid and powder. Im sorry G I dont recall what medium you are using and what nute line?

Thanks for stopping by. Im gonna have some pics up soon. Be easy.

MEGA


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Good shit brother. You will be happy with the outcome. Im planning out my next room right now as we speak. Im leaning towards 20 gallon brutes hempy style with a 4 to 1 ratio or perlite and canna coco. Im gonna stick with the same nutes although I am thinking about giving the GTD Hammerhead MOAB combo a chance instead of the Koolbloom liquid and powder. Im sorry G I dont recall what medium you are using and what nute line?
> 
> Thanks for stopping by. Im gonna have some pics up soon. Be easy.
> 
> MEGA


fox farm soil/and nute line,snowstorm ultra,GH CaMg +.
but i have been looking at the coco,i want to stay with the FF line of nutes,but i also like to use all the same product.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude, all I can say about switching fertilizer is go House & Garden. Rocks my world! I like it better than the GH (Flora series, FloraNova, General Organics) and the Fox Farm line up. I also like TechnaFlora a lot! Dirt cheap, amazing results, lacks flavor though, and gives watery tissue. However, it lasts forever and gives me very comparable yields to the H&G. 

Coco Croutons or Coco Fiber? I've always been interested in hempy bucket, but I would think you would need to keep the medium a certain temps to keep the roots from getting sick. A pool of water at the bottom of the container sounds like a bad idea to me, but I have seen some pretty sweet hempy bucket grows.

80/20 sounds like the most beautiful trichome count I could accidentally ask for, so props on that dude. I actually had a White Berry that turned out the same way, but she got a root disease because I started ignoring my DWC garden. What are you thinking you pulled on your Ed Hardy? I know it's a jinx to say it out loud, but typing doesn't count.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Dude, all I can say about switching fertilizer is go House & Garden. Rocks my world! I like it better than the GH (Flora series, FloraNova, General Organics) and the Fox Farm line up. I also like TechnaFlora a lot! Dirt cheap, amazing results, lacks flavor though, and gives watery tissue. However, it lasts forever and gives me very comparable yields to the H&G.
> 
> Coco Croutons or Coco Fiber? I've always been interested in hempy bucket, but I would think you would need to keep the medium a certain temps to keep the roots from getting sick. A pool of water at the bottom of the container sounds like a bad idea to me, but I have seen some pretty sweet hempy bucket grows.
> 
> 80/20 sounds like the most beautiful trichome count I could accidentally ask for, so props on that dude. I actually had a White Berry that turned out the same way, but she got a root disease because I started ignoring my DWC garden. What are you thinking you pulled on your Ed Hardy? I know it's a jinx to say it out loud, but typing doesn't count.


First off Happy 420 to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo Ive thought about the H&G as well its just that Im a firm believer in the saying if it aint broke dont fix it and as of right now the GH has been good to my girls. I was considering the Hammerhead and the MOAB because it seems like the perfect P-K ratio its a sweet little cocktail when used correctly. Ive like the GH because its super concentrated and it reallymakes them grow fast and bloom fast as well Im just always looking for some way to get more yield at the end. I have also tried the humboldt line as well only the gravity flower hardener and it worked well for me maybe that is what I was lacking this round I dont know. I also started using the Florablend this round and I cant really tell its been great maybe next time I will hold back on it and see if it makes a difference although all these plants really smell nice maybe it has helped. As for my base nutes I think im gonna stick to the GH for now but change up my additives/enhancers.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohh jo to answer your ? I was thinking cocco fiber and the bigger coarse perlite. A buddy of mine that just switched from MPB bucket system back to cocco with the hempys is yielding 2 + lbs. I know what you mean about the water sitting at the bottom but as long as you check the runoff for ppm and ph you will be ok. As for temps its not really like hydro its just a 2 inch rez at the bottom and only the tips sit in it. I guess it may have to do with what part of the world you live in but still we all know that controlling temps and enviroment is not too hard just need some $ for equip but Im def looking forward too 2 + lbs. Lets see maybe I will just put them in 18 - 25 gallon pots or maybe go with 20 g hempys.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Pics as promised. This is the Ed Hardy almost dry. I put the dryer pcs to cure already in the ball mason jars. The jar in the pic is just a small stash jar I have with some hand picked nugs to cure for myself. Nug porn on 4/20 it doesnt get better than that lol. Let me also add I dried them differently. The top half of the plant I had hanging was dried upside down with 45% RH 70-75 degreez but when I felt the getting crispy on the outside I put them into the brown paper bags to dry up. The ones u see hanging indivual stocks were only hung to dry with the same enviromental conditions. I noticed that the ones I dried in the bag got darker but more dense also the fragrance is not as strong. The other ones on the other hand have a real nice light green color with a better smell even but not as dense a little more fluffy u can say.

    These were hung then paper bag dried.

  These were straight hung to dry only. Color is a lil better it is the bottom half so nuggs are a little smaller but over all I think I may see 4 oz from her.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 20, 2011)

Believe me dude, you are going to love the paper bag technique after a few days in the jars. At least I know I see a improvement in quality after it hits jars, the paperbag stuff loses that green smell much faster.

What GH products are you using? I've used several of their base line ups and a good handful of their additives. Personally, I like Flora Nova best, so far, but the plain GH Flora series couldn't be easier, and it is so much more concentrated, Flora Nova goes a little quick in comparison. The H&G has been rocking my socks off for a year or so now, and I am actually combining gardens at the moment, and my H&G is taking over the Flora Nova line up over here. With just one feeding I already see a huge difference in the health of the plant, but these guys kind of stopped caring a few weeks ago, so that is definitely the main reason why. 

Oh, and I don't know if you've been doing this, but this is all I do now, which is use Ca/Mg as pH down and Si as pH up. Ca/Mg is mainly Calcium Nitrate and silica is Potassium Silicate. Not only does it correct your pH, but it forces a constant well balanced diet. It's so fucking beautiful, I add my A&B, the recommended amount of CalMax and ProTekt, and my pH is perfect and ready for all my living additives and boosters full of magic. I love living fertilizers because they basically pH correct themselves in the medium, they generally know what your plants want, I love it. I'm thinking of switching to full Organic for this reason. I have a full BioBizz line up I still haven't cracked into.

The hempy buckets actually sounds pretty good. Temps are always a bitch here and there is always $$ being thrown at it, sometimes though, you give the money to somebody and they come back with a cheap piece of shit... so I get the pleasure of properly cooling the temps in the grow room I'm moving into it, but at least I get to do it my way. I think I've talked them into full vert. We grow the same strains, but all mine look so much better, they are willing to go purely off my advise... ffucking sweet. I can't wait to be pulling yields like you.

And finally, HAPPY 420! I'm off to the hash parlor opening down in the desert, woo!


----------



## maps84 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi mega, I'm still subscribed for average plant weight. cheers happy 420


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 21, 2011)

masp84 said:


> Hi mega, I'm still subscribed for average plant weight. cheers happy 420


Masp unfortunetly I only pulled a little over 4 oz dry weight from the early cut Ed Hardy. The other will def pull more, buds are bigger and more dense and of course she gets to reach her full term


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 21, 2011)

Heres some pics for you guys. This is the other Ed Hardy shes looking like a fat girl. I already began flushing everybody. I will have pics up of the other girls soon.

I was bored today and began to clean her up and just said fuck it and pretty much just manicured the whole thing. I gave her her second flush today so she will be ready to harvest soon. Trichs look pretty much ready just waiting for some more amber. Any day now.


----------



## grow space (Apr 22, 2011)

sweeeeeeeeeet :


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice looking plant bro!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 23, 2011)

look GRREEEAAAT to bad about the early ed but shit happens.... off the wall question you ever thought of switching to DWC with vertical light?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 24, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> look GRREEEAAAT to bad about the early ed but shit happens.... off the wall question you ever thought of switching to DWC with vertical light?


Thanks NL#5. You know I have thought about it but its just sounds like a big hassle to me. I know guys that have lost whole crops due to root wrot or nute burn or ph. I thought of a drain to waste as well and I am really leaning towards the hempy buckets Ive seen alot of guys pull 1 lbrs like nothing with the 80/20 Perlite cocco combo and its as simple as can be. What can you suggest to me as far as the DWC game? What kind of setup did you have in mind with the vert lighting?


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was thinking putting a single plant in a 70L or 50L cooler. and just keep individual coolers for each plant with a ecoplus air 5 with 6 stones per cooler.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh man, you must have been really bored if you started trimming a plant early. Does it effect flavor at all?


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> fox farm soil/and nute line,snowstorm ultra,GH CaMg +.
> but i have been looking at the coco,i want to stay with the FF line of nutes,but i also like to use all the same product.


 If you like your Fox Farm line up but want to play around a little, I highly suggest using MOAB instead of Open Sesame and Cha-Ching. Blows you away.


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> If you like your Fox Farm line up but want to play around a little, I highly suggest using MOAB instead of Open Sesame and Cha-Ching. Blows you away.


MOAB? ,tell me more.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 25, 2011)

MOAB is a product by Mad Farmer. It is a flower booster, heavy in P, K and B vitamins. It is for the first two weeks of flower, and the last two weeks, effectively replacing Open Sesame and Cha-Ching, but Beastie Bloomz goes on as usual. It is not very expensive at all, especially compared to all these products promising the moon and the stars, and then charging you 35 bucks for a 4oz bottle of it, and then you still don't see a difference between that and what you usually use. The MOAB is very strong and concentrated granular fertilizer, so it demands respect, but it mother fucking works. I have only used it once, on my first attempt at growing (I had 0 advise, and books aren't very helpful without any experience), so it didn't turn out so well, massive cola's, though. 

But believe me when I say it works like crazy! The hydro store owner around here uses it with Beastie Bloomz, and his buds are KILLER, he pulls weights that baffle me. He loves MOAB so much he dedicated a tattoo to Mad Farmer, and his entire left leg is one giant MOAB ad. It's pretty sweet.

I just found my original bottle of MOAB during the move, and the farmers I just moved in with have the fox farm trio boosters, so I'm going to use those on my 400w (upgrading to 600w) test garden, and in the main grow show I will continue on with my H&G in it's entirety.


----------



## maps84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi mega! Cheers 4oz is really good added that she wasn't even finished!! BTW If you wanna go hydro try some flooded tubes NTF! you can even go vertical and have like 2 or 3 levels around the bulb. It's as ecological and easy to maintain as it gets and If your pump or the grid goes out, the water in the tubes is able to keep your crop alive for days. Also you don't need air stones neither timers, just a small pump running 24/7. In my eyes, there's nothing more beautiful than a wall of ganjah


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 29, 2011)

Here she is guys this is the Giesel. These are the 2 giesel plants. I just gave them the 2nd flush yesterday. They are on day 60 today. These lovely ladies will be coming down soon. Hope you like.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 29, 2011)

What an unbelievable monster! I fucking love Giesel, and this really LOOKS like Giesel. Fucking love it. How long have they been flushing for?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> What an unbelievable monster! I fucking love Giesel, and this really LOOKS like Giesel. Fucking love it. How long have they been flushing for?


Thanks Jo. Shes my favorite def a keeper in my garden. I got some more pics for you guys coming soon when I pulled them out to give them a heavy flush. Im looking forward to 1 lb per plant maybe even 12 per at the least. Next time I will veg them for longer to get them huge and Ive decided to go with the perlite coco coir mix 80/20. This is all coming soon. The giesel is coming down any day now and that will only leave the bubbleberry and the chemdog which are also getting very nice and developing some great resin and aromas that I cant wait to taste. Thanks to you all for showing love through this grow hope you guys stay tuned for many other projects I have up my sleeve that are soon to come. I will have smoke reports coming soon for Ed Hardy and others as they are harvested and dry/cured. 

Peace,

MEGA


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 30, 2011)

This strain is the shit. The look and smell are crazy fire. It has a super pungeant sour smell and is soooo sticky cant wait for the effects, over all in smell and looks I have to say its a 10/10 in my books. Hope you like.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 30, 2011)

looking good as always hope you hit your target, you seem to be right on par with the giesel.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Jo I never answered your ? they have been in flush for a week now today they are in day 60 and Im planning on giving them till about day 65 or so. I am monitoring trich maturity so I am sure to harvest at its peak. Things looking very cloudy/milky with about a 10-15% amber some nuggz are more amber some less but of course thats normal.


----------



## drekoushranada (Apr 30, 2011)

So I can just use the normal hid bulbs in a vertical grow or do I need a "special bulb"?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 30, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> So I can just use the normal hid bulbs in a vertical grow or do I need a "special bulb"?


Regular bulb will do the trick nothing fancy just using your light verticaly instead of over head horizontal that where the magic is.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 30, 2011)

genuity said:


> looking good mega...


 
Thanks alot G and good looks on the likes bro thanks for showing love. Be easy.


----------



## drekoushranada (Apr 30, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Regular bulb will do the trick nothing fancy just using your light verticaly instead of over head horizontal that where the magic is.


Thanks for the input. I have changed my grow plan so many times. Trying to get the most out of my 4x4 tent and this seems to hit the mark. 4 plants in 5 gallon aero buckets with a 1000 watter. So is topping for 4 main colas good or just let them grow? Subbed plus rep!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 1, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> Thanks for the input. I have changed my grow plan so many times. Trying to get the most out of my 4x4 tent and this seems to hit the mark. 4 plants in 5 gallon aero buckets with a 1000 watter. So is topping for 4 main colas good or just let them grow? Subbed plus rep!


Topping realy just has to do with your strain. There are some strains that you will not realy even need to top. I usually like to top my sativa or sativa dom strains because they tend to stretch alot and be tall and lanky. You need to bush them out get them wide and tall. I sometimes top my plants like 3 or 4 times. I like to let my little branches down low catch up and become strong fat stalks that will also produce colas instead of popcorns. I am glad to see that this thread has made potential converters. You guys will be happy with your end result and I know for a fact you will stick to the vert and swear by it. Ohh and that 4 x 4 can easily pull 2 elbows with 4 plants in the 5 gals. Just put that 1000 in the dead center and pull your plants away as they begin to grow and open up. Hope this helps let me know if there is anything I can help you with along the way.

PEACE,

MEGA


----------



## drekoushranada (May 1, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Topping realy just has to do with your strain. There are some strains that you will not realy even need to top. I usually like to top my sativa or sativa dom strains because they tend to stretch alot and be tall and lanky. You need to bush them out get them wide and tall. I sometimes top my plants like 3 or 4 times. I like to let my little branches down low catch up and become strong fat stalks that will also produce colas instead of popcorns. I am glad to see that this thread has made potential converters. You guys will be happy with your end result and I know for a fact you will stick to the vert and swear by it. Ohh and that 4 x 4 can easily pull 2 elbows with 4 plants in the 5 gals. Just put that 1000 in the dead center and pull your plants away as they begin to grow and open up. Hope this helps let me know if there is anything I can help you with along the way.
> 
> PEACE,
> 
> MEGA


Thats great! Yeah I will be running Dinafem Critical+, Nirvana Swiss Cheese and AK-48. Im about to find out how to set up a cool tube right now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 5, 2011)

Happy cinco de mayo! It is for me at least. Giesels have been harvested today. I am going to post some pics for you guys soon. Sorry for the lack of updates I've been busy getting everything together for my next run and doing extensive research. The giesel smell like fuely lemon diesel smell that is soo strong. The nugs are really nice and covered in frost. I cant wait. This strain is the shit!!! Im adding xxx kush to my garden that will sub for the Ed Hardy. Im thinking xxx, Giesel, and Bubbleberry or chemdog or maybe all 4. The bubbleberry is coming down this weekend along with the chemdog. Also looking fire as fuck!! Based on the final product I will determine who stays and who gets the boot. Happy growing!

MEGA


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

thats all good news mega,happy cinco de mayo to u to bud.......


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 6, 2011)

damn man sounds like your on the ball, one I would recommend Is Brainstorm.(but thats just me)
P>S still waiting on those pics


----------



## drekoushranada (May 7, 2011)

Im waiting on those pics Mega!  Oh yeah I just made my order from attitude. So tell me what you think. Dinafem Critical plus and Nirvana AK48. I got like 6 freebies also. Another dinafem critical plus, World of seeds NY 47 and there Northern Lights x Big Bud. I forgot the other ones. Im so ready for this vertical grow!!


----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 7, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> I got my giesel from a fellow grower. She is clone only. I have looked for seeds all over but have not found any. The ones I have found are the OGiesel which u mentioned earlier but its nowhere near the same. I also got the Purple Hardball Kush from this guy but she hermed on me she is growing outdoors right now and she is coming along amazing. What a smell pure kush musty as hell loud ass smell. She hasnt really produced to many seeds which is a good thing because chances are they will be genetically proned to herm as well. But I sure am gonna smoke the hell out of her and make some killer hash.


 this will actually give you feminized seeds.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 9, 2011)

Here she is boys and girls. The Giesel! Some pics are hanging to dry and some pics show dry unmanicured buds. I will have some pretty manicured and cured nug porn for you all soon. They are already all jard up sittin for a couple weeks atleast. This shit reeks super fire off the chain taste. Pics dont do her justice. Wish I could share with you guys. Im proud of my self overall. They gave roughly 11 oz per. Now that I have learned the strain I am ready to get serious with this next run. I already transplanted my babies in the perlite coco mix and they have already grown in only a matter of days like never before. Im super excited for this run. I also took down the purple chemdog and the bubbleberry. Pics coming soon. Enjoy



 Hanginig to dry

 Dry unmanicured nug porn


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 9, 2011)

Purple Chemdog.

Fireeee!!!! I love this bud its so amazing. She really surprised me with the purple late in flowering. This is actually like a purple bud not so much just the leaves. It has a fuely lemon skunk smell that is rediculous. Cant wait till shes dry to sample her. She just came down today after being in total darkness for 48 hrs. Looks like it really brought out the trichs more. Let me know what ya think.....

Peace,

MEGA


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 9, 2011)

Pics of bubbleberry still to come. She is only huge colas really dense fuckers and has a strong musty kush smell with a hint of fruit. smells real nice and nuggz are frosty trichs were harvested at about 60 cloudy 40 amber. Be back soon.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2011)

man you are killin it with the open bulb growing,that purp chemdog lookin real nice-n-yummy.


----------



## drekoushranada (May 9, 2011)

Awesome girls. My seeds need to hurry up and get here!! haha.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2011)

what u waiting on d?


----------



## drekoushranada (May 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> what u waiting on d?


Attitude. They should be here next week. I got critical plus, AK48, Northern Lights x big bud, NY 47, Blue widow, and Master kush auto flower. Some were freebies. I will grow the Critical plus, AK48 and NL x BB in the tent first. I just hope the ppm they need will be the same because I will be using only one rez.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 12, 2011)

wudup wudup... Here is the Bubbleberry. She is basicaly all colas only  and huge ones at that!!! The purple chem is dry and curing for the moment the giesel is pretty much cured and smoking amazing . I will have some nug porn soon. Forn now bubbleberry cola porn.  


 

Sorry pic quality not the best but you can see the colas barely any stalk showing. This little girl was also harvested and she has some monster dense nugz. Looks kushy as hell.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2011)

nice looking gal,im realy likeing this vert bulb growing,i got some bush plants on my hands
ill get pics soon,jus went 12/12 the other day.


----------



## igorskee (May 13, 2011)

vertical tree grow. Yes all trees grow upwards...


----------



## drekoushranada (May 13, 2011)

I have a question on the fan placement. I will be doing a bare bulb with a 18 inch or so fan under it. Will I need another oscillating fan in the tent for the plants?


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> I have a question on the fan placement. I will be doing a bare bulb with a 18 inch or so fan under it. Will I need another oscillating fan in the tent for the plants?


it will help,i got the honeywell power fans,the work jus fine,one for each bulb,and one in the corner.


----------



## drekoushranada (May 13, 2011)

genuity said:


> it will help,i got the honeywell power fans,the work jus fine,one for each bulb,and one in the corner.


Thanks for the input. I now think it will be awesome to grab a 400Kw hid light. They are like $60 around here. So that would be a total of 1400Kw in a 5x5 tent.  Im still stuck on if I should run 3 or 4 plants in it. What do you guys think? I apologize if im asking a lot of questions.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2011)

very nice dude tight work!!! what breeder is that chemdog from?


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> Thanks for the input. I now think it will be awesome to grab a 400Kw hid light. They are like $60 around here. So that would be a total of 1400Kw in a 5x5 tent.  Im still stuck on if I should run 3 or 4 plants in it. What do you guys think? I apologize if im asking a lot of questions.


well as far as i can see,i got two 600,and 6 plants,two of the plants are in 5 gal pots,the rest are in 3 gal root pots
i would have like to put them all in 5 gal pots,with the plants im growing now,are at 16" when i flip to 12/12.
this open bulb is makeing the plants stay nice in wide,real good growth all over the plant.

6 plants in 5 gal pots,with 1200 watts is going to be the sweet spot for me....
i veg allways to 16".


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 13, 2011)

igorskee said:


> vertical tree grow. Yes all trees grow upwards...


You come in to comment on a title you do not even understand. Vertical lighting and trees being grown smart ass. Im sure people understand the title.


----------



## drekoushranada (May 14, 2011)

Well 4 plants it is. Its going to be freaking jungle in this tent.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2011)

well right now,im going to see how this one bulb will finish these gals out.
all plants get a turn a day,so we will see,im thinking it will do jus fine in the 5x5.


----------



## drekoushranada (May 14, 2011)

With the hydro set up I will be using im not sure If I will be able to turn them like that. With 4 plants I wont be able to do a mono crop. Well I will grow 1 AK48, 2 Critical plus, and I was going to top the AK48 in which I will clone the topped part and put that in the 4th hydro unit. Now I would have the Blue widow,master kush auto, and NL x BB left but Im not to sure how they feed. Now that im thinking about it I may just grow two plants and just turn them into monster to make it simple. I guess this is a good problem to freaking have. Lol


----------



## bellua (May 15, 2011)

now this is an awsome grow! what strain is that?=)


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 15, 2011)

lol read a few of his post and Im sure you could find out... dont just look at the DROOL worthy pics.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 16, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> lol read a few of his post and Im sure you could find out... dont just look at the DROOL worthy pics.


LOL! thanks NL5. Damn sorry I havent stoped by to check u out bro. Been really busy putting together everything for the next run. I am doing perlite coco 80/20 in 10 gal smart pots and 12 gal hempys. Im doing a comparison/experiment to see which works best and of course will help yield more. Smart Pots vs Hempys side by side grow. This is something to look forward to. Im gonna push for 7 ftrs at least Im talking monster trees. Cant wait! I was wondering how the shish was going. Im gonna stop by and take a look for myself. Be easy bro.


----------



## Jozikins (May 17, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> LOL! thanks NL5. Damn sorry I havent stoped by to check u out bro. Been really busy putting together everything for the next run. I am doing perlite coco 80/20 in 10 gal smart pots and 12 gal hempys. Im doing a comparison/experiment to see which works best and of course will help yield more. Smart Pots vs Hempys side by side grow. This is something to look forward to. Im gonna push for 7 ftrs at least Im talking monster trees. Cant wait! I was wondering how the shish was going. Im gonna stop by and take a look for myself. Be easy bro.


This gave me a boner! I hope you pull through with this one, you can't promise something this great and not do it!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 19, 2011)

Its a work in progress but its right around the corner Jo. Im gonna put up some pics for you guys soon.


----------



## drekoushranada (May 19, 2011)

Hey Mega I just got my seeds from the Tude. Instead of the 4x4 tent I decided to go with a 5x5x6.8 tent. I have a feeling that I will be able to run multiple strains with one single rez because it wont really matter to much what height they grow. Just need to figure out which strains to grow.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 19, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> Hey Mega I just got my seeds from the Tude. Instead of the 4x4 tent I decided to go with a 5x5x6.8 tent. I have a feeling that I will be able to run multiple strains with one single rez because it wont really matter to much what height they grow. Just need to figure out which strains to grow.


 just want to let you know that using the same rez for different strains isnt always the best Idea, as its what ive been doing and Ive found that ever strain is different so each one wants different amount of just about everything. (the brainstorm liked N, the shishkaberry like cal,mag, the la LOVES EVERYTHING AND LOTS OF IT) just wanna give you aheads ups.

mega. sorry to jack your thread again... and when do we get some nugs shots of your B..E..A Utifull babies, and if you feel up to it a smoke report?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (May 19, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> just want to let you know that using the same rez for different strains isnt always the best Idea, as its what ive been doing and Ive found that ever strain is different so each one wants different amount of just about everything. (the brainstorm liked N, the shishkaberry like cal,mag, the la LOVES EVERYTHING AND LOTS OF IT) just wanna give you aheads ups.
> 
> mega. sorry to jack your thread again... and when do we get some nugs shots of your B..E..A Utifull babies, and if you feel up to it a smoke report?


Haha I was waiting for this ? I got alot of shit going on guys my bad I will give you guys some nug porn soon and I will put together lil brief smoke reports for you guys to get hardons. LOL I also gotta post the new pics of my new project for yall to check out. This is gonna be a good show so pull out a seat a get some popcorn and enjoy the show.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 19, 2011)

seat Check
popcorn check
you forgot pipe and favorite smoke, check
cant wait to see what your pulling out next, waiting for your little experiment to


----------



## drekoushranada (May 19, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> just want to let you know that using the same rez for different strains isnt always the best Idea, as its what ive been doing and Ive found that ever strain is different so each one wants different amount of just about everything. (the brainstorm liked N, the shishkaberry like cal,mag, the la LOVES EVERYTHING AND LOTS OF IT) just wanna give you aheads ups.
> 
> mega. sorry to jack your thread again... and when do we get some nugs shots of your B..E..A Utifull babies, and if you feel up to it a smoke report?


Yeah I feel you on that. But from what I have researched is the strains I got like to eat a good amount with the exception of the Blue Widow. For this run I will go with 4 plants. 1 Dinafem Critical plus, 1 Nirvana AK48, 1 World of seeds NL x BB, and one World of seeds NY47. Those 4 strains should be fine correct? Now I will have a World of seeds Master Kush ryder, Critical plus and a Blue Widow.


----------



## Grubbycup (May 19, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> ... I got 4 Old School Kush clones from Cali Connections in 1/2 gal square pot, and I have 4 Grubby Cup's Champion from a dear friend of Grubby Cup. Grubby cup free lances for Urban Garden and Maximum Yield and has done a large centerfold article on cloning in Urban Garden. And then I have 4 more Rolling Thunder on the back burner, but I may swap them out for my f3 SFV OG by Cali Connections.


Don't forget Soft Secrets, they print more of my stuff than anyone else right now. 

"Grubbycup's Stash" is (White Rhino x Blueberry) x (Purple Lady x Blackberry), at least that's what it originally started out as.

Jozikins, how are they doing?


----------



## Jozikins (May 21, 2011)

Grubbycup said:


> Don't forget Soft Secrets, they print more of my stuff than anyone else right now.
> 
> "Grubbycup's Stash" is (White Rhino x Blueberry) x (Purple Lady x Blackberry), at least that's what it originally started out as.
> 
> Jozikins, how are they doing?


Well if it isn't Grubbycup. I'm so sad that mine turned out to be male, but I have a se left. Haha, I misread the label I suppose, and rebagged them as "Grubby Cup Champions" it grew like a champion until it turned male, they were all from a mom... er, dad. 

Trying to find the genetics online was driving me mad, the description I got from our shared friend was "Short, fat, beautiful little footballs of bud" and I was all over it, I traded him some White Berry from Paradise Seeds for the Grubbycup's Stash. Anyways, I have one seed left of 3, when I got them they had been stored in a freezer, so 1 didn't pop. If it doesn't turn out I would love to know of any collectives (if any) you vendor to that I could pick them up from, or anywhere with clones.

I've seen Soft Secrets but have not picked it up yet, I absolutely will. I thought myself to be pretty clever on a subject as simple as cloning, but I still learned a thing or two from your article in Urban Garden. Haha, I'm stoked I got a response from you of all people on the subject.


----------



## iliketv (May 24, 2011)

You've converted me.. got any useful links on setting up vertical lighting?

Awesome grow mate.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 25, 2011)

looks like i missed all the fun but man excellent setup. im thinking of setting up a vert system in a 10x10 secret jardin. excellent job man. looking freaking great. im still drooling over those fat colas!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you still alive? When is the next grow show?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL!! Whats good Jo??? I'm baaaaaackkkk!!! Check out my new thread everything i promised you guys right there! This is gonna be historical. Feels good to be back.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 29, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> LOL!! Whats good Jo??? I'm baaaaaackkkk!!! Check out my new thread everything i promised you guys right there! This is gonna be historical. Feels good to be back.


I was wondering where you been. I started a vertical grow myself.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Jul 30, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> I was wondering where you been. I started a vertical grow myself.


Dre whats up bro check out my new grow. Im just gonna say my last grow doesnt have shit on my new one. Im gonna check u out now. Hope all is good for u. Im back so hit me up for any advice or concerns. Be easy.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 30, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Dre whats up bro check out my new grow. Im just gonna say my last grow doesnt have shit on my new one. Im gonna check u out now. Hope all is good for u. Im back so hit me up for any advice or concerns. Be easy.


I will be sure to do that.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 4, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> LOL!! Whats good Jo??? I'm baaaaaackkkk!!! Check out my new thread everything i promised you guys right there! This is gonna be historical. Feels good to be back.


 woot! woot!


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 4, 2011)

looks dope!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks bro. Check out my new grow in my signature.


----------

